# Firefox stopped working after update



## kirklott (Oct 22, 2004)

Firefox did an automatic update this morning. Now it no longer works - it won't open any sites.

IE still works.

Suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

See if Firefox will start in safe mode.
*Start*> *Mozilla Firefox*> *Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*.
If it will start, then it is an extension or theme effecting it.
*Tools*> *Add-ons*> disable all extensions or themes and then enable them, one
at a time, until you find the one causing problems. Update the extension or uninstall it.


----------



## kirklott (Oct 22, 2004)

Thank you for reply.

I started in safe mode, and it's still not working. Any other ideas?


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Probably a firewall issue. You may have to remove FF from the list and add it again to allowed programs.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Davec* is probably right. 
After my Firefox updated later today, I had to allow it to open in my firewall because it had changed when updated.


----------



## kirklott (Oct 22, 2004)

You are both rock stars. 

I opened Norton Firewall, changed Mozilla Firefox to 'permit all,' and I'm back in business.

Thanks!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes Zone Alarm was the same way and new rights had to be given to firefox components.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

No problems here,

But a Firefox tip for all:

After you install the update, (Version 2.004) your History settings might be changed and your settings for dealing with Private Data might also be changed. If you notice that your URL addresses are not being "remembered" after the update, or that your Private Data settings have changed, or your History settings have changed, go to Tools, Options, and click on Privacy settings to change anything that suits your preferences after this update.

Jack


----------

